# Starting January first! Looking for a buddy!



## HappyChicken

Hi guys! 
After nearly 3 years of crappy health problems leading to weight gain I am now bigger than I have ever been in my life. I've decided to take control of the situation. 2018 will be my year, but I can't do it alone! Will anyone buddy up with me? I have at least 3 stone (42lbs) to lose! So it's going to take effort. I comfort eat and have a horrible emotional attachment to food which I need to break. If anyone is out there that wants to tag along or maybe feels they could help me, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi HappyChicken

Good on you <3 

Take control, create some mini goals rather than a daunting end goal.

I think most of us have had an unhealthy relationship with emotional eating. It's tough but once you find control and see results it really motivates you and you want more.

I lost 4 stone in my first year of getting to the "I am the biggest I've ever been" point so I wish you lot's of luck!

My journey is over on Social Slimmers but just remember I CAN DO IT #repeat again and again

x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1022167&d=1514907975


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi! Good luck with your weight loss journey. You can do it :)


----------



## HappyChicken

Thanks guys! 
Wow 4 stone! I hope I lose that much! 
I'm doing well do far and I'm suddenly finding it much easier, which I am wondering if it is linked to the fact I had my nexplanon implant removed 2 weeks ago. I was really really struggling with my appetite before and now it seems to have just subsided?! Who knows, long may it continue though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great getting it removed seems to have helped! :)


----------

